
Toeayf - the oldest email at your fingertips - a9i
https://pad.a9i.it/pWmrAfW9Q6Sjbo7Z0e8sHQ?both
======
a9i
Chat groups, instant messaging and other ephemeral communication channels are
eating emails, and this isn't good. Among other advantages, emails are
persistent and you can easily found old messages in your mailbox. But,
actually, how much old? And here is the scratchpad where anyone can post his
record.

